

Steve Jackson Games v. Secret Service (1991) - luu
http://www.sjgames.com/SS/complaint.html

======
qohen
Today I learned that the Secret Service action against Steve Jackson Games [1]
actually was _not_ part of the Secret Service's anti-hacker campaign,
Operation Sundevil [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jackson_Games,_Inc._v._U...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jackson_Games,_Inc._v._United_States_Secret_Service)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Sundevil](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Sundevil)

